# F*ckin Idiots In The Fast Lane



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Driving down south on a sunday night (going to work the next day), and some idiot was sitting in the fast lane trying to over take a lorry. "Ok i hear you say whats wrong with that?" Yes but the lorry wasn't 10 f*ckin miles long. They just stayed there doing under the speed limit.WTF...!

Would like to say to the nice X5 driver.

F*CKIN PULL OVER TO THE INSIDE LANE AND YOU'S YOUR MIRRORS YA TIT.................... FUCK ME!

feelin better now.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

bobski said:


> Driving down south on a sunday night (going to work the next day), and some idiot was sitting in the fast lane trying to over take a lorry. "Ok i hear you say whats wrong with that?" Yes but the lorry wasn't 10 f*ckin miles long. They just stayed there doing under the speed limit.WTF...!
> 
> Would like to say to the nice X5 driver.
> 
> ...


buy a BMW


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sounds about right for an X5 driver wankers


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Which lane, inside, middle or outside they are all fast lanes?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

audimad said:


> Which lane, inside, middle or outside they are all fast lanes?


see, if i posted that i'd get a warning PM from a mod.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

audimad said:


> Which lane, inside, middle or outside they are all fast lanes?


indeed, why do people refer to the outside lane as the fast lane? it's the "overtaking lane" :roll: [smiley=book2.gif]

or my lane as I like to call it


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't think it's long until the government starts allowing commercial companies to pay for lanes, who will make it worth their while with advertising. Soon there will be a lane called the BMW lane.

Oh wait...


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Dash said:


> I don't think it's long until the government starts allowing commercial companies to pay for lanes, who will make it worth their while with advertising. Soon there will be a lane called the BMW lane.
> 
> Oh wait...


the rover lane, aka the hard shoulder.

the BMW lane, aka the the central reservation if it's a little bit moist. (i'm just teasing)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bobski said:


> Driving down south on a sunday night (going to work the next day), and some idiot was sitting in the fast lane trying to over take a lorry. "Ok i hear you say whats wrong with that?" Yes but the lorry wasn't 10 f*ckin miles long. They just stayed there doing under the speed limit.WTF...!
> 
> Would like to say to the nice X5 driver.
> 
> ...


Had to be a suvvenor also I bet !


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I recommend that you don't use the M11 between Stansted and the A14. It's two lanes and reasonably hilly so you get lorries side by side for miles. :?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

scoTTy said:


> I recommend that you don't use the M11 between Stansted and the A14. It's two lanes and reasonably hilly so you get lorries side by side for miles. :?


yeah but theres no otherway to go from cambridgey areas and londony areas. If you live in Epping, you're screwed. it's not that hilly is it? M11 is great when quiet, only ever seen 3-4 mobile cams, someone has done epping to cambridge in 20mins in the morning. A14's another story.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Epping gives you an easy jump onto the M25 so you can go around and up the M1 but of course if depends where you're going. 

It's not hilly as in hilly like it is in t'north but it's got enough slopes that make lorries compete at 0.25mph difference.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

lorry drag races are funny, but annoying. I haven't be able to find an evil plan against them yet but watch this space.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

BLinky said:


> M11 is great when quiet,


Oh yes!  8)


----------



## Roadkilled (Apr 1, 2010)

I hate it when on a dual carriage way when you come up to someone in the outside lane doing 40 When there's nothing in the inside lane.

I used to sit there behind them for a mile or so to concider the undertake or the flash out of my way

Over the last year or so I see this more and more and more often than not it's asian lady in one of those small merc people carriers with a dint in every panel.

Most of the time now I just break the law and undertake as quickly as pos


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

I know of someone who dislikes them just as much, and enjoys sending the message to them as clearly as possible.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

The aged old question: If you're on an inside lane travelling at 70mph and there is somebody up ahead in the outside lane travelling at 50mph. Is it overtaking to go past them? The law allows for queues to move past year over irrespective of side. Undertaking is a manoeuvre - driving in a straight line is not.

Can you argue that you are in a queue (just with an unrecordable distance between you and the car in front - wherever that may be, but on a motorway it's almost certain there will be one), and you were just moving with the flow of traffic?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

no, it's still undertaking. Even while crawling in traffic, it is still undertaking. The new law states that undertaking is not acceptable, UNLESS while in heavy traffice conditions where it is safe to do so and speed does not exceed 40mph.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

New law and 40mph "limit"?? Where does that come from?

The Highway Code says this:
_
Do not overtake on the left or move to a lane on your left to overtake. *In congested conditions*, where adjacent lanes of traffic are moving at similar speeds, traffic in left-hand lanes may sometimes be moving faster than traffic to the right. In these conditions you may keep up with the traffic in your lane even if this means passing traffic in the lane to your right. Do not weave in and out of lanes to overtake_

The bolding is mine and relevant to Dash's post.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

DSA man on BBC breakfast


----------



## Roadkilled (Apr 1, 2010)

Is there anything in the highway code about going under the speed limit in the outside lane when there isn't anything in the inside lane? That's got to be braking the law.

I don't care if there turning right at the next roundabout cos in frikin miles away.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

You don't _have _to do the speed limit. Probably the most you can say is that someone in the fast lane who isn't overtaking is a twat.


----------



## Roadkilled (Apr 1, 2010)

I've said alot worse than that


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

no but you have to sit in the left lane whenever you can. Regardless if you're holding people up for no reason it's still against recommendation from the highway code.


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Why do people refer to it as the fast lane, theres no such thing but people assume that as they want to go fast they must be in the outside lane.

There's also not one overtaking lane, on a 3,4 or 5 lane motorway theres more than one overtaking lane, thats if most of the twats were aware of whats around them.

I use the M25 nearly every day and the main reason for hold ups is the lack of lane discipline, no one seems to use the rule keep left unless overtaking they just get into one lane, usually the "FAST" one, and sit there like they're driving a fucking Scalextric car and cant change lane

I trundle along in the 2 nearside lanes and go past the lot of them

E


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

brittan said:


> The Highway Code says this:
> _
> Do not overtake on the left or move to a lane on your left to overtake. *In congested conditions*, where adjacent lanes of traffic are moving at similar speeds, traffic in left-hand lanes may sometimes be moving faster than traffic to the right. In these conditions you may keep up with the traffic in your lane even if this means passing traffic in the lane to your right. Do not weave in and out of lanes to overtake_


And this was the point I was making, what classes as "congested conditions", legally. If I'm driving in a straight line at a steady speed and there is a vehicle in the outside lane going slower I'm not making any manoeuvre, I'm merely passing traffic in my existing lane.



Roadkilled said:


> Is there anything in the highway code about going under the speed limit in the outside lane when there isn't anything in the inside lane? That's got to be braking the law.


As mentioned it's a speed limit, not target. But you cannot occupy an overtaking lane if you're not overtaking:
_You should always drive in the left-hand lane when the road ahead is clear. If you are overtaking a number of slower-moving vehicles, you should return to the left-hand lane as soon as you are safely past. Slow-moving or speed-restricted vehicles should always remain in the left-hand lane of the carriageway unless overtaking._


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I believe that when a speed restricted vehicle is overtaking another speed restricted vehicle then the "slower" of the 2 should slow down enough to allow the "faster" one past so there really should never be no drag racing as such.
i drive a speed restricted van and come across this all time and it really fucks me off.
If something is pulling out to go past I always slow up for a second to allow them past quickly them flash to let them know its safe to pull back in.
i wish more would do the same.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

If I get stuck behind a flashing blue ambulance am i going to fast?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

BLinky said:


> If I get stuck behind a flashing blue ambulance am i going to fast?


Ambulances are white around her so I wouldn't know


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Ambulances are transit vans, so probably no! That said, I was quite surprised at the speed I've seen some go round the country roads here, they certainly don't hang about.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

for some unexplainable reason they go at 50-60 even though they're on blues and the road is clear.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Must stand corrected on the Fast Lane but they are still Wankers. :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

BLinky said:


> If I get stuck behind a flashing blue ambulance am i going to fast?


I've passed many ambulances and fire engines when they're on blue light runs. It's a weird feeling :lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

well you would be passing anything riding a blackbird


----------

